# Absolutely Husbands Only



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

What is it with mothers and their sons.....??? If I go to the fridge and take out a pork pie for example I am in deep doo doo's. If one of my son's does the same thing, the missus smiles, proud of her offsprings appetite and tells me he's a growing boy. For Gods sake, isn't 6 feet big enough.

If I want to borrow 5 quid to buy something useful, I have to go through an hours interegation to get it and that's if I'm lucky. A son swans in and says can he have £5 to go to the pub and its there without question or hesitation.

If there bedrooms look like a tip, the missus leaps in there at the first opportunity and makes it all **** and span. I only have to leave a towel out and I am on conjugal stoppage for a week.

Surely as a father, who gave his all; well, nigh on 60,000 sperms to make all this happen deserves some respect.

Each day, I make a new batch and all the missus does in make one egg a month and then has a migraine over it. Surely it is us men who should be knackered after such prolific production.

I cut the grass, the sons play on the computeres, I do the washing up, the sons play their videos, I empty the rubbish, the sons entertain women folk.

Is any other husband a second class citizen in his own home - well, the wifes home?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O PUSSER----------------------------she had a shot gun on you? She dragged you down the aisle? She made you say Yes? I think not sunny jim! If'n you can't stand the heat stay outta the kitchen!!!!! whinge whinge whinge 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

At last a witness.... you did see the shotgun. I'm not whinging just bringing up some valid man points for discussion.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:-({|= [-( =; :blah5: :roll: :wink:


----------

